# Rabbit hunting



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

How has the cottontail hunting been so far this year? Havent been out yet but its gettin to be that time again where i feel the urge to go out and blast a few bunnies.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been out a couple of times. Limited out on three trips so far this year. Best it's been in a long long time.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

twinkielk15 said:


> I've been out a couple of times. Limited out on three trips so far this year. Best it's been in a long long time.


Sweet now im even more pumped to get out. Im not asking for your secret spot or anything, but what area did you hunt? Im thinking ill try the west desert south of tooele.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## zackl801 (Aug 27, 2011)

so a couple buddies and i have been getting out after jackrabbit this year seeing quite a few but not many that dont surprise us do you guys just sit and wait around for them or do you walk around looking for them cause we've tried both kind of hard to hit a moving target with a .17hmr bolt action any tips?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hit the brush for jacks and cottontails. I used to hunt with my .17 HMR but got bored with it.... still hunt jacks with a rifle though.

With most jacks, I just watch where they run off to. Most often they run a short distance and then stare at you (unless you are hunting the West Desert and those jacks have been shot at so many times that they run until they look like a dot on the horizon), then I just pick them off when they are sitting still at 100 yards +. Just make sure and turn your magnification down on your scope and you'll do better with a running jack.

Cottontails are THICK in one of my areas. I could limit out just driving my truck and hitting them!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

its getting that time to go and get after them i would like to get out there fairly soon for the first time of the year


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

Where are the jacks THICK? you can PM me so it does go viral. I know people say the west desert is hunted out but the "west desert" is huge. Just wondering how far out I need to go. Thanks!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mmx1997 said:


> Where are the jacks THICK? you can PM me so it does go viral. I know people say the west desert is hunted out but the "west desert" is huge. Just wondering how far out I need to go. Thanks!


Following the advice of anyone who tells you where to find a coyote: just start drivin'. You'll find em -/|\-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> mmx1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are the jacks THICK? you can PM me so it does go viral. I know people say the west desert is hunted out but the "west desert" is huge. Just wondering how far out I need to go. Thanks!
> ...


True.... I don't know that I'd hunt anywhere closer than an hour away from SLC. When I got into them good a few weekends ago, we were two hours out of town and found plenty of cottons and jacks.


----------

